# Winter combat series at straight line Hobbys



## dragr87 (Dec 3, 2009)

Starting this Saturday the 17 th we will start a 6 race series we will run it every Saturday but the 24th. We will have payouts every race and then the end we will take the top 6-8 racers for trophies and a champions jacket. Hope to see some new racer come out and race there will be a registration fee to have points counted for the racer and the normal entry fee check out the site for more info. http://straight-line-racing.proboards.com/index.cgi


----------



## dragr87 (Dec 3, 2009)

A good night of racing were tim turned the win light on over mark in the bracket race. And jim won funny car and muscle car to, thanks to everyone that came out today and raced.


----------



## jtslot (Apr 3, 2010)

where are you guys located?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

" We are a 1/8 mile drag strip in Westminster Colorado with a hobby shop we run 1/24 cars and 1/32 cars and looking in to some HO drag racing to

We are located at 7135 newton st Westminster Colorado 80030
open Wednesday nights from 4pm to 9 pm and race on Saturday's open at 11 am and run at 1 pm "


----------



## dragr87 (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks alpink we are open on some Friday nights to if you I will get all the new dates up tonight


----------



## dragr87 (Dec 3, 2009)

This Wednesday night is test and tune. Friday night is bracket race and index race then Saturday is the 2nd race in the series to hope to see everyone come out


----------



## dragr87 (Dec 3, 2009)

Test and tune tomorrow starting at 4:00 pm and race 4 in the series this Saturday doors open at 11:00. And we have the road course up and running


----------

